# Serena Williams



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Big stink brewing over this Australian cartoon. LOL. Pretty fitting if you ask me. It's not her debut at acting badly when things aren't going her way.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Perfectly done


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

As far as I know/heard/seen her admitting or acknowledging the layer that bit her. Whenever she lost it was never because her opponent bit her fair and square (like it was this Saturday), but it was always I did this wrong or I did that wrong...
She is great player and she had a lot of issues and injustices against her, but she behaves as 6 year old spoiled brat. Always did always will...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well at least she didn't threaten to kill one of the line judges this time .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That is horrible.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Fire her. 

As you were. Lol


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Navratilova wrote a pretty good piece about it: Opinion | Martina Navratilova: What Serena Got Wrong

(I can foresee this thread getting moved to the 'cranky old grandpa' section though.  )


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely awesome article and Martina nails it.

I have no idea why this would need to be moved.



jb welder said:


> Navratilova wrote a pretty good piece about it: Opinion | Martina Navratilova: What Serena Got Wrong
> 
> (I can foresee this thread getting moved to the 'cranky old grandpa' section though.  )


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Absolutely awesome article and Martina nails it.
> 
> I have no idea why this would need to be moved.


I completely agree with Dave,
Martina's article is spot on.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I feel anyone would like to see videos of male players getting penalized I'd be happy to provide links.

Also the cartoonist is now being depicted as a racist. Is he supposed to depict her as white?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I feel anyone would like to see videos of male players getting penalized I'd be happy to provide links.
> 
> Also the cartoonist is now being depicted as a racist. Is he supposed to depict her as white?


Caricature of black people has a long and racism-rooted history, unfortunately. This particular depiction of her certainly harkens back to those characterizations and, intentional or not, is racist. It has been decried as such by many, many black people. I don’t know if the cartoonist is an overt racist (I highly doubt it), but they might want to examine what influenced this particular depiction of a black woman.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> Caricature of black people has a long and racism-rooted history, unfortunately. This particular depiction of her certainly harkens back to those characterizations and, intentional or not, is racist. It has been decried as such by many, many black people. I don’t know if the cartoonist is an overt racist (I highly doubt it), but they might want to examine what influenced this particular depiction of a black woman.


Have you seen his other cartoons? Trump for instance? It's his style. I didn't hear anyone complaining about caricatures of Trump. (but then who would). Being Australian I suspect he had no experience with Jim Crow cartoon depictions.

Australian cartoonist hits back over criticism of 'racist and sexist' Serena Williams sketch


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It still smacks of Jim Crow, which is why people are calling it out. He picked the same traits that those racist cartoons exaggerate for his work. I see the similarities, as do many people with whom I’ve spoken.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

_"I don't know how you draw an African-American person by not making them look like an African-American person"

"When I drew that cartoon, I wasn't thinking of racial politics in America. I simply saw the world number one player having a dummy spit."

He added: "I'm not going to say I'm not going to draw that because it's a no-go area". 

Damon Johnston, the paper's editor, defended cartoonist Mark Knight saying the sketch "rightly mocks poor behaviour by a tennis legend", 
adding "Mark has the full support of everyone".

The publishers of the Melbourne's Herald Sun, Australia's most-read newspaper, also defended the cartoonist saying "the world has gone too PC"._


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

And I agree with Martina’s article about her behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

As stated in the article '_the world has gone too PC_'.
It seem that there's too many people scouring the web looking for things to be offended by. 

A Jim Crow drawing.










How many of us grew up watching these boys?
Are any of you offended now and having a guilt trip for enjoying them?










Caricatures, comics and cartoons have always been drawn with outrageous features.
It's time for the SJW fad to fade away.

rant off.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You mean the cartoons of a serial rapist?



laristotle said:


> How many of us grew up watching these boys?
> Are any of you offended now and having a guilt trip for enjoying them?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> As stated in the article '_the world has gone too PC_'.
> It seem that there's too many people scouring the web looking for things to be offended by.
> 
> A Jim Crow drawing.
> ...


No guilt. But I can see a difference between a positively portrayed caricature like the Fat Albert cartoons vs the caricature of this artist and other racist caricatures, which are derogatory. I don’t think I’m “too PC” because I recognize and don’t like racism.

Eg. some old Merrie Melodie and Disney stuff.

I watched some cartoons as a kid that I can now see, as an adult, were racist. I don’t feel guilty, I feel better-informed and educated about the issue than when I was 10.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Well at least she didn't threaten to kill one of the line judges this time .


LOL I remember that one. Straight Outta Compton, but she did call the umpire names this time around. Yep, never her fault ever.

It was sad to see the crowd played along, booing even during the trophy presentation. The poor girl had just won her first Grand Slam event and she got to hear the booing during what should have been a highlight of her career. Talk about raining on one's parade.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Historical references and associations aside, I think the cartoonist was making fun of her character, not her race or ethnicity.

But, it seems we all now have to pay a price for what happened in the past.

It's some white guy in Minnesota's fault that there was slavery so we have different rules and guidelines now for what whites can say or do vs what blacks can say or do.

I'm not a person who would ever attend a protest or march, but why can blacks parade down the street yelling black lives matter, when if whites do the same or even tone it down to "All lives matter".....instant racists?

I use the analogy of a pendulum. It never stops in the middle at a balanced and fair place. It swings from one inequity to an opposite and equally bad inequity on the other side.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Just my opinion of course.


Shared by many.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Is that the women that quit the match in Toronto recently?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Historical references and associations aside, I think the cartoonist was making fun of her character, not her race or ethnicity.
> 
> But, it seems we all now have to pay a price for what happened in the past.
> 
> ...



There's no money, power or influence to be gained in moderation.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I totally agree with Martina. Some of her antics have gone over the top. I saw that finals and actually happy that Osaka beat her. And when she quit on the finals of the Rogers Cup saying she has back spasms, was why didn't she just forfeit the match. Honestly even if she played I don't think she had a chance beat Bianca.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't think her Sportsmanship riffs are up to snuff.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> And when she quit on the finals of the Rogers Cup saying she has back spasms, was why didn't she just forfeit the match. Honestly even if she played I don't think she had a chance beat Bianca.


 Yes she no's she has back issue's .The person she beat for the finals should have played Bianca on Monday and the fans should have got a refund or admission to the final game on Monday. They do have rain outs and games played after the weekend. I seen the drama and crying on the news. Just tugged at my heart strings.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Cmon Bianca


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats Bianca. Serena took the loss like a champ.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Congrats Bianca. Serena took the loss like a champ.


This is true. Kudos to her for that.


----------



## jontheshredder (Sep 13, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> Congrats Bianca. Serena took the loss like a champ.


I was nervous though. Felt a Serena meltdown coming at _any_ moment...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think Serena actually likes Bianca so that probably helped.


----------

